# How to get newborn on your back for high back carry in a mei tai?



## Nan'sMom (May 23, 2005)

I have a Kozy and love it but having trouble making the high back carry work. I followed the Kozy instructions but everything gets mixed up when I go to put dd (7.5 weeks old) on my back. She doesn't seems to like it much and I have trouble telling where everything is. Anyone have advice on this? I feel like I'm missing some step and I'm reluctant to practice it the way I'm doing it.

I'd like to figure it out since she really enjoys looking around.

Thanks!


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

I'm not sure what Kozy's instructions are. I usually tie the bottom straps where I want them to be, slide the baby down into the carrier & pull it up over them.


----------



## Halfasianmomma (Nov 1, 2007)

I found this on You Tube...It might be helpful:






I've done the high back carry with my DD who is 12 wks old, and though it took a bit of practice, it's sooo worth it once you get it right.


----------



## Nan'sMom (May 23, 2005)

Thanks! The youtube video looks a lot like the Kozy instructions and they are WAY better at hoisting the babies onto their back than I am. I will keep trying though. Thanks!


----------



## Materfamilias (Feb 22, 2008)

YEAH. I just got our Kozy today and am pretty intimidated by the back carry --- but determined to try!


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

I don't have a MT but when I practiced back carries with my wrap it made me feel better to do it while kneeling on the bed or floor. That way if I screwed up DD wasn't falling very far. I could just scoot her off.

Practice, Practice, Practice. The 1st few times I tried to put dd on my back she hated it, screamed and squirmed etc. Now she's used to it and just lays there waiting while I wrap. (unless someone talks to/plays with her and gets her all riled up.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

I agree with the pp. It's all about practice. I started with DS when he was about that age. I orginally did a weird thing where I sat on the floor and got DS onto my back using the couch, but quickly moved to a "Santa Toss". It sounds scary and is weird to get used to, but I swear I learned how to do it really quickly.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Heh, I did the Santa Toss on my couch w/ no one around. But the waist tie seems to slide even when I tie it above my chest. But I wonder if you need bigger boobs than I have.


----------



## wendypf (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
Heh, I did the Santa Toss on my couch w/ no one around. But the waist tie seems to slide even when I tie it above my chest. But I wonder if you need bigger boobs than I have.









I did it too! My boobs are pretty big (30F while nursing), but I found the tie above the chest would slip to be around my boobs (very uncomfortable). I tried making it tight enough to not slip, but DD was quite unhappy with is so tight.


----------



## Materfamilias (Feb 22, 2008)

Yikes! I tried the high back carry and I couldn't find my baby's bum with my hand when I started -- it was too high up there. She did NOT like being on my back, but once I got her settled into the carrier she seemed to like it. I had to lower it on my back and I think she's a little too young yet for that -- she's just turned 3 months. I'm a little nervous not being able to see her as easily. Her head control is pretty good but I'm still nervous.


----------



## prancie (Apr 18, 2007)

I always laid the carrier on the bed, the baby on the carrier, sat in front and tied the waist on and then lifted the baby to me as I hovered over. It was very safe. I always tied the mei tai around my ribs just under the bust, seemed for comfy and was a higher carry.


----------



## VOBetz (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prancie* 
I always tied the mei tai around my ribs just under the bust, seemed for comfy and was a higher carry.

Me too. I didn't really start doing higher back carries until DD was old enough to not wiggle.

But practicing at home, above a bed or with lots of mirrors helps a lot.


----------

